# How can i fix the Stream lag? OBS Studio Stream Lagging on when streaming on Twitch.



## OBS Druid (Jul 31, 2020)

Hello,

I recently started to stream on twitch and the stream has been laggy /stuttering during broadcast. I am unsure how to resolve this. 
I would like to stream Starcraft 2 and I am running it with an overlay.

I do not know what the optimal/correct OBS studio settings should be to be able to stream on twich without having it lag/stutter.
- I am running things on OBS studio on cable internet. 
- I ran a speed test prior to streaming at it was at an upload of 11.9 mbps and a download of ~350 mbps with a ping of 7 
- I do have my OBS studio set to 1980x1080 with a bitrate of 5000 mbps on a keyframe interval of 2 
- I am running it on a macbook pro with a retina display screen, 2.5 GHZ intell Core i7 processor with a Nvidia graphics card on 16 GB

Any advice to help resolve the lag would be helpful.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Jul 31, 2020)

Please be more specific what you mean in terms of 'lag'. 
Are you talking about the time delay between when you original doing something on your computer and when it becomes visible via the stream on Twitch (or any other streaming host)? if yes, realize basic law of physics (speed of light/electrons) will limit you [speed of light turns out not to be that fast]. There will he a time delay caused by any application (OBS in this case) encoding a video stream, the whole speed of light limit, and then there is the fact that a free service isn't going to prioritize your video stream vs someone elses, nor spend a fortune on fastest possible video turnaround..

Hopefully you mean something else.
You aren't using WiFi to make you LAN connection, are you? 
All the rest seems reasonable in a general sense. However, you didn't indicate which generation/model CPU, nor what you are doing on the Macbook as to whether it may be CPU or GPU bound with whatever you are doing


----------



## OBS Druid (Jul 31, 2020)

Hello,

I am sorry I must be using the wrong terminology. I am not referring to lag the way you defined it.
The problems is the quality of the video in-game for the viewer. I do not notice a stutter as I play the game/stream. When I am on my in-game overlay scene, actively playing the game, the stream stutters (does not run smoothly) for a little, then it runs normally for a little , and it stutters again about ~10-15 seconds later. This repeats for the duration of the game play.

I have a 2018 Macbook Pro MacBook Pro running Mojave 10.14.6. I am unsure where to find my specific generation/modle CPU.

This is the information I do know:
Model Name:    MacBook Pro
Model Identifier:    MacBookPro11,3
Processor Name:    Intel Core i7
Processor Speed:    2.5 GHz
Number of Processors:    1
Total Number of Cores:    4
L2 Cache (per Core):    256 KB
L3 Cache:    6 MB
Hyper-Threading Technology:    Enabled
Memory:    16 GB

The game itself is Starcraft 2 and I believe utilizes some CPU. 

I hope this answers your question. 
Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## OBS Druid (Aug 1, 2020)

TY for you help.

I resolved the issue.


----------

